

Code visualization tools for python - ms4720

I am trying to learn python and want to work on a large project to do it, ie be a maintenance programmer for a bit.<p>What I have had poor luck finding is tools to help me figure out how things are laid out, preferably with graphics.  Call tree graphs would be very helpful for example.  Any ideas where such things may be on the web?<p>thanks,<p>marc
======
craigs
I found this useful: [http://blog.prashanthellina.com/2007/11/14/generating-
call-g...](http://blog.prashanthellina.com/2007/11/14/generating-call-graphs-
for-understanding-and-refactoring-python-code/)

~~~
ms4720
thanks

